# FS: L066 King Tiger Plecos



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I am shutting down my tank and have a few fish that I need to get rid of before shutting down. 

1 Wild L066 Adult female that came from a breeding group $50 

1 L066 Juvenile $30 (located in Abby but can be delivered to New Westminster)

O.B.O.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

bump, there are some beautifully patterned fish.


----------



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

deliver 2?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I can if needed.


----------



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

perfect i will pm u


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

So I can't figure out how to put pictures on the post, so if you'd like to see what they look like send a PM with your email address and I can send you pictures.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump. Pictures are up


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

6 juveniles left


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Sunday bump.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd like the tiny king Tiger pleco in the picture with the cave. The pleco is that whitish looking one against the left inner side of the cave ;-)


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm interesting how that fish got in there....


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Bumpity bump


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I am shutting down this tank, so I need to get rid of these fish. Now taking offers.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

6 juveniles PENDING, Clown loach added


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Clown loach pending, big female L066 still available.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Clown loach sold.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

I wish I had more money haha I need to work again


----------

